# Delta 3D target shot placement cards



## huntmup (Mar 24, 2003)

The 2005 NFAA National Unmarked 3D Championship will consist of 30 Delta 3D targets (both days) and I can't find a shot placement card - anyone ever seen one from Delta?

Thanks!

SMO


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

You are better to use a decent pair of Bino's. Cards are obsolete since you can use binos.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Delta? Humm!!! I can't help you!!! Maybe that is there idea also.


----------



## ballagh (Oct 25, 2004)

They have them at Delta!
1-800-708-0673 ask for customer service!
www.deltatargets.net, might not be on the website, but they do have them!


----------



## bboswell (Jul 29, 2003)

No I haven't seen the cards. But then again you can't get them for the Pro 12 McKenzie's either.

Looks like that would have been on McKenzie's priority list when they landed ASA.

Our club has tried two of the Delta Elite target mixed in with our 15 McKenzies and....well lets just say I have a list of 5 additional target to order on my desk and they will be Delta.


----------



## huntmup (Mar 24, 2003)

Cards vs Binos...

Cards are obsolete?? Are you kidding me?? Have you never had a light/dark/light/dark tunnel situation on a dark critter where you couldn't see the rings with binos??

I will admit I only reference the cards once - MAYBE - twice a round but I think they still have their place in the right situation....

Also - I'm not used to shooting Delta's so the rings & stuff may be a tad different & it would make good study material pre-shoot.

I'll call Delta - thanks for the info

SMO


----------



## Pin Shooter (Mar 8, 2005)

*www.pinwheelsoftware.com has them in their program*

If you can'f find them Ontarget2 has them in color or B&W that you can print out. I ordered my CD on Weds and had it Thurday. They are very quick.

[email protected] I believe is their at name.

http://www.pinwheelsoftware.com is their website


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=189602 Is a link that show a picture of I believe a delta target.

PS


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

Yep. Software For Archers and Tapes And Charts both have the Delta target cards in both B/W and color...

B/W looks like...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

..and color looks like...


----------

